# 2ww symptoms-same or different from previous time???



## gerbera77 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi

Currently on day 3 - had a 5 day transfer last Saturday.  I know it is too early for symptoms but I was just wondering whether people's symptoms were the same or different from their previous 2ww?

Many thanks

Gerbs x


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Gerbs
I would have to say that I experienced almost the same symptoms this time around, in that I had some but not all of them with the addition of toe cramps.

The very best of luck on your 2WW     
DJ x


----------

